# Seminars, Training camps and the like



## bigfootsquatch (May 9, 2007)

Does anyone know of any training camps/retreat centers for tai chi here in the USA that are REPUTABLE? Also, I live in Louisiana, and there are not a lot of seminars(that I know of) locally. If I were to try to go to seminars for Yang(or Cheng Man Ching) Tai Chi, who would you guys recommend?


----------



## dmax999 (May 9, 2007)

http://www.williamccchen.com/workshop.htm
William CC Chen is a top quality teacher. He does a version of CMC style that he has modified. He generally teaches his own 60 movement form, which is similar to the Yang Long form with some repetitions removed.

http://www.yangfamilytaichi.com/seminars/
The Yang family also does seminars in the USA and I can't think of anyone that could be considered more reputable. I've never attended them, so I can't really reccomend, but I myself would not hesistate to attend one.

I'm sure there are many more, but I doubt anyone would disagree with these two.


----------



## bigfootsquatch (May 31, 2007)

I never did thank you for posting those links. I will add those when I print my other thread about seminars, videos, and books. Thank you so much for your help! 
I'll probably look more into William CC Chen. Thanks!


----------

